
Nim binary size from 160 KB to 150 Bytes - Cieplak
https://hookrace.net/blog/nim-binary-size/
======
Cieplak
Github repo:

[https://github.com/def-/nim-binary-size/](https://github.com/def-/nim-binary-
size/)

